# tubes for target shooting recommendatons please



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey, I've decided to rig up one of my cattys with tubes. Basically its for when I take friends out so it'll be shooting 9.5mm-11mm steel and I want the bands to last and last hence tubes. Draw length will be standard pull to the chin.

What do people recommend, its a standard over the top catty so I'm guessing with tubes you can just wrap theraband around the fork to attach them like with flats?

Thanks, james


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

For 9.5mm steel (3/8"), I am a big fan of 1745's OTT as you mentioned. This allows for a very simple and light pouch attachment.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes the light chinese style tubes work great. Trumark RRT tubes too.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers guys, I'll prob get the 1745's


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

-SRS-45- said:


> Cheers guys, I'll prob get the 1745's


A very good choice my favourite.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

In my experience, OTTs are notorious for handslap with too-light ammo. Handslap is not a desireable feature for new shooters. Try modifying a stout natural with rings. The one shown below, fitted with 1842s has no handslap with anything heavier than .25 steel and works fine with .50 cal lead.

.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

cool looks fairly simple to do, cheers Henry


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Cheers guys, I'll prob get the 1745's


A very good choice my favourite.
[/quote]

One last thing, I'm guessing I cut them to about 6", but do I double them up or are they fine as singles for 9.5-11mm steel's

Ta
James


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

2040, 1842 are good I would double them, although 1745's and 2050's aren't too bad single for plinking (although I generally double 1745)...length depends on you mine are usually 6 to 8 in depending on how my shoulder feels the day I cut them, I tend to cut them longer than most..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I cut my 1745's at 360mm (14.2") , once folded and tied they give an effective band length of 170mm (6.7"). This is for an 840mm (33") draw length.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks guys that's a great help.


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

where do you buy 1745s or 1750s from?I have been doing very well with tubes from Smitty.THANKS FOR GETTING ME GOING SMITTY.

Bruce bayrat N.Y. L.I.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I buy mine from Damkung.com

It's about $7 for 10 meters.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dankung as well, prices are good just a bit of a wait though


----------

